# Wellington Cube Gatherings/ Competitions?



## zosiah (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm new to Wellington, coming from Malaysia for uni. Are there any gatherings or competitions happening anytime soon? Would love to meet up with fellow cubers . Also, is there something like a NZ Cubing group? Would love to join. Thanks ya!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 9, 2017)

zosiah said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to Wellington, coming from Malaysia for uni. Are there any gatherings or competitions happening anytime soon? Would love to meet up with fellow cubers . Also, is there something like a NZ Cubing group? Would love to join. Thanks ya!


Try this thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/speedcubers-in-wellington.39725/

Also, I'm stunned you have an official sub 1 5x5 average!


----------



## tx789 (Jul 9, 2017)

There has been some meet up in the past. They been irregular and not that common.

There is a comp in Palmerston North on the 23rd which is an hour and a half north of Wellington. There is a comp planned in Hamilton in October. Nationals is in early December usually the first weekend but it could be the 9-10 weekend based on when they have occured since 2012.

https://www.speedcubing.nz/event/snz-northern-2017
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1396108450637824/
That facebook group has been a little inactive of late.


----------



## zosiah (Jul 10, 2017)

Alright, thanks a lot!


----------

